# hiend tires - anybody try Conti ExtremeContact DWS 06? Get hi mileage and/or warranty honored???



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

So yeah, I have a ridiculous tire size... Budget options starting at 600-700.

Might as well consider dropping just under a grand on the good stuff? Or not?

So yeah, any experience with Conti ExtremeContact DWS 06? That treadwear rating looks encouraging, 50k warranty too is ok-ish (although really half that, different rear size alas)...

Am I going to get significantly more out of them than closeout Dunlop or Pirellis with 2/3 the treadwear rate?

What about vs. Nexen 5000's with their shoddy reviews, but 60k warranty?


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

What car and tire size? The Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires are performance tires. Lots of good press/reviews on them. I've gotten pretty close to buying a set twice but never pulled the trigger. First time was a previous version back in '09 but they were hard to get so I ended up with Dunlop SP Sport Signature, second time I ended up going with Michelin Pilot Sport instead and getting a set of snow tires for winter. Depending on the car and tire size you might not have a lot of other good options, or you might have lots. Performance tires are for having fun with a car. Driving for Uber/Lyft I'd go with something less performance oriented if it lets you save some $/mile and the quality isn't dodgy. Depending on the tire size you might not really have that option though. So what car and tire size?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

235/35r19xl + 265/30r19xl.... Previous owner bought some ridiculous rims :-/

Nonperformance tires not really an option, even if they existed in the size, she'd shred 'em with her monstrous torque

The other option I had been looking at was some closeout Pirelli P Zeros on the rears (<$100 ea...but 2013 NOS, maybe a bit dodgy?) + some cheapies like Sumitomos or something up front.... Half the price, but summers not all seasons and 300 treadwear instead of 560.....

Really, the question should probably be whether the Contis might truly last twice as long as summer Pirellis with half the treadwear rating on a torque monster in SoCal.... Ans whether warranties actually mean much of anything?



zandor said:


> What car and tire size? The Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires are performance tires. Lots of good press/reviews on them. I've gotten pretty close to buying a set twice but never pulled the trigger. First time was a previous version back in '09 but they were hard to get so I ended up with Dunlop SP Sport Signature, second time I ended up going with Michelin Pilot Sport instead and getting a set of snow tires for winter. Depending on the car and tire size you might not have a lot of other good options, or you might have lots. Performance tires are for having fun with a car. Driving for Uber/Lyft I'd go with something less performance oriented if it lets you save some $/mile and the quality isn't dodgy. Depending on the tire size you might not really have that option though. So what car and tire size?





zandor said:


> What car and tire size? The Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires are performance tires. Lots of good press/reviews on them. I've gotten pretty close to buying a set twice but never pulled the trigger. First time was a previous version back in '09 but they were hard to get so I ended up with Dunlop SP Sport Signature, second time I ended up going with Michelin Pilot Sport instead and getting a set of snow tires for winter. Depending on the car and tire size you might not have a lot of other good options, or you might have lots. Performance tires are for having fun with a car. Driving for Uber/Lyft I'd go with something less performance oriented if it lets you save some $/mile and the quality isn't dodgy. Depending on the tire size you might not really have that option though. So what car and tire size?


O


zandor said:


> What car and tire size? The Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires are performance tires. Lots of good press/reviews on them. I've gotten pretty close to buying a set twice but never pulled the trigger. First time was a previous version back in '09 but they were hard to get so I ended up with Dunlop SP Sport Signature, second time I ended up going with Michelin Pilot Sport instead and getting a set of snow tires for winter. Depending on the car and tire size you might not have a lot of other good options, or you might have lots. Performance tires are for having fun with a car. Driving for Uber/Lyft I'd go with something less performance oriented if it lets you save some $/mile and the quality isn't dodgy. Depending on the tire size you might not really have that option though. So what car and tire size?


p


zandor said:


> What car and tire size? The Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires are performance tires. Lots of good press/reviews on them. I've gotten pretty close to buying a set twice but never pulled the trigger. First time was a previous version back in '09 but they were hard to get so I ended up with Dunlop SP Sport Signature, second time I ended up going with Michelin Pilot Sport instead and getting a set of snow tires for winter. Depending on the car and tire size you might not have a lot of other good options, or you might have lots. Performance tires are for having fun with a car. Driving for Uber/Lyft I'd go with something less performance oriented if it lets you save some $/mile and the quality isn't dodgy. Depending on the tire size you might not really have that option though. So what car and tire size?





zandor said:


> What car and tire size? The Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires are performance tires. Lots of good press/reviews on them. I've gotten pretty close to buying a set twice but never pulled the trigger. First time was a previous version back in '09 but they were hard to get so I ended up with Dunlop SP Sport Signature, second time I ended up going with Michelin Pilot Sport instead and getting a set of snow tires for winter. Depending on the car and tire size you might not have a lot of other good options, or you might have lots. Performance tires are for having fun with a car. Driving for Uber/Lyft I'd go with something less performance oriented if it lets you save some $/mile and the quality isn't dodgy. Depending on the tire size you might not really have that option though. So what car and tire size?


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

"anybody try Conti ExtremeContact DWS 06? Get hi mileage and/or warranty honored???


Thumbs up for the Extremecontact. Got them after reading positive reviews @ tire rack. bought them at my local Discount Tire.

but IMO these tires are too good for UberX and overkill for Orange County unless you're planning to put these tires on a high-end car or you really care about all-weather performance.

As for the high mileage warranty (assuming you mean the damage warranty)-----if i remember right, the warranty costs about the same as 1/2 of one tire + installation.

the rule of thumb for insurance is that if you can cover the worst case scenario when it happens (flat tire replacement cost), then skip the insurance. ....versus something like homeowners/life insurance unless you have a few 100-thousand lying around your checking account.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Monstrous torque? Now I'm really curious what kind of car this is.

Tires from 2013 should be fine. Various tire manufacturers have different recommendations on how old is too old, but it's usually something like 8-10 years before you should take them out of service even if they're not worn out yet. Tires also age slower sitting in a warehouse than they do on a car. So you've got at least 4-5 years to use up those new old stock Pirellis if you buy them. That shouldn't be a problem if you're driving for Uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

335d... And I drive Lyft, and maybe Select again once I feel totally zen with my Lyft rating (I don't want even a chance of two headaches concurrently)

No X, not happening.

Please don't confuse warranty with insurance... The first is for normal wear over time, the second for abnormal catastrophic damage events.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

Geez, I'm not the only 335d driver? Adieu, did you get rid of the run flat? Or did you ever have them?


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Tire warranties are generally pro-rated after a fairly short distance. So if the warranty says 50k/25 with staggered penalty and you get 20 they'll give you something like 20% off a new set of the same thing or 20% of the cost of your worn out tires towards the purchase of a new set. So basically the warranty is worthless unless you like what you had, want another set, and they just came up a little short on tread life.

225/45R17 was original equipment on the 2011 335d base model. The sport trims had 18" staggered setups. The base model's tire size is much cheaper. Like get a pretty good set of tires for $500-600. Have you thought about buying+selling or trading for OEM rims? Even going with 18s would help a lot on tire prices.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

claimbuster said:


> Geez, I'm not the only 335d driver? Adieu, did you get rid of the run flat? Or did you ever have them?


I'm currently wearing the stealership's junk Chinese "sorta-runflats" (not certified as such, but drive on sidewall not rim when limped at atmospheric pressure; and they're QUITE puncture-prone)...or rather, the car is sitting on the sorry remnants thereof after 9k mi: one blown replaced and half-worn, three reduced to racing slicks, of which one used to leak 1psi/hour and is currently fixaflatted since the tire shop refused to patch such worn-down junk

The minute she passes smog (freakin stealership 'forgot' aka couldn't be bothered to drive cycle it to readiness, or maybe couldn't figure our how to Walmart the 'DEF service' for $25/20min labor instead of $500 at the official stealership), she's getting new tires.... Currently 1 o2 sensor heater readiness test left, forgot to slow start it in the morning today.

So yeah, since stealer would owe me buyback and damages if it doesn't pass, I'm just waiting on the smog to toss the tires..and been procrastinating the smog, so....

Total add moment *facepalm*. Only got around to it since Lyft promises to freeze my acct next week if I don't provide tags or a decent reason for not having em, and"no smog" sounded kinda corny and freezable in its own right... Thus, hoping for "smog lost in DMV system & nobody told poorlil me, had to redo, here's the papers please extend my tagless Lyfting period"


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

claimbuster said:


> Geez, I'm not the only 335d driver? Adieu, did you get rid of the run flat? Or did you ever have them?


BTW, what kinda MPG you getting? I get like 45 hwy / 38 highway speeding/ 25 city / 22 city in lunatic mode + lotsa a/c idling... But that's only on additives and Costco or LAX Mobil diesel, which run smooth and go crazy fast

Meanwhile random Shell/76/Chevron/Arco stations tend to bring noise, idling vibration, slow revs, bad acceleration, SES lights, and fuel efficiency in the teens...


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, you're going to have to balance driving like a butthole with tire durability. High performance tires typically don't last long, especially when driven hard. Cheaper, long life tires, generally have poor performance characteristics. So, it's a trade up.

I had P-Zero Nero A/Ses on my 5.0 GT and they were a pretty good balance of both, and still affordable. I didn't burn the tires of my car and I still got 40k miles out of them with frequent episodes of butthole driving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> Well, you're going to have to balance driving like a butthole with tire durability. High performance tires typically don't last long, especially when driven hard. Cheaper, long life tires, generally have poor performance characteristics. So, it's a trade up.
> 
> I had P-Zero Nero A/Ses on my 5.0 GT and they were a pretty good balance of both, and still affordable. I didn't burn the tires of my car and I still got 40k miles out of them with frequent episodes of butthole driving.


Nah the closeouts are Summer Pirellis with 200 treadwear...it's the contis that have like 540 or 560.

I'd be thrilled to get 20k out of the summers or 30k out of the contis


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Read the fine print on the warranty carefully, many don't cover 'commercial use' such as driving for Lyft/Uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Read the fine print on the warranty carefully, many don't cover 'commercial use' such as driving for Lyft/Uber.


Oh do indict me for fraud on TIRE WARRANTY. That'd be a laugh

Oh well doesnt matter I ended up with Pirelli PZero NeroGTs instead because they were on sale & cost me like 40-50%less


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Oh do indict me for fraud on TIRE WARRANTY. That'd be a laugh
> 
> Oh well doesnt matter I ended up with Pirelli PZero NeroGTs instead because they were on sale & cost me like 40-50%less


Not that they will indict you, you will just pay for a warranty that is of no use later, hey, its your money.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Not that they will indict you, you will just pay for a warranty that is of no use later, hey, its your money.


If they aint gonna file civil or criminal charges, what do I care what some fine print"rules" they cooked up say?????

I aint gonna tell em, simple

And if you mean "they'll guess by mileage in short time"... well:

1) hardcore lyft is putting 1000-1500 odometer miles on per week. 200 mi / day? Not unheard of for a heavy highway commuter woth a social life. Hardly weird. And tires dont tell their manufacturer how many hours theyve been driven, so who'lll know?

2) Ive driven 10k in <1 month, includong 1200+ in a day for totally personal non-commercial touristy reasons. Add multiple drivers, and hey, the guinness record for a 48 state run is 96 hours and some minutes (6600mi / one way Cali-Maine or Maine-Cali) without violating a single speed limit. Hardcore practice to break the record? You'll trash ANY tires in by the end of a month... And some suckier tires? before the first trip is up


----------



## SLAV4UBER (Apr 30, 2016)

The controlcontact sport tire is a better newer variant of the DWS sold by americas/discount tire


----------

